# Upgrade to Bose sound system...



## Icemanfr (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi guys,

My TT coupé doesn't have the Bose but i've bought all the speakers and the amp from the Bose system...

I'd like to fit it to my car bur before beginning this mod, i'd like to know if some of you guys have already done this...

I suppose the wires aren't the same between Bose and non-Bose system...
So what is the difference exactlty? Do you i have to change the wiring or can i do the modification of the wires by myself?

Any help would be much appreciated.

Regards

David


----------



## Icemanfr (Jan 10, 2006)

Nobody?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, if you'd asked before buying the gear I'd have said don't bother because it will be a pain to do for gains that aren't worth it... But as you're going ahead with it...

The Bose system has a line level stereo feed from the head unit to the amplifier, which then has separate outputs for each speaker. You will be able to re-use very little of the original wiring loom as the speaker wires run from the opposite end of the car in the Bose system. You will also need additional feeds to the doors for the tweeters and a feed up to the dash for the centre speaker. I have wiring diagrams in work and can explain the differences between the two systems more if you need me to.

That being said, the more I think about the work you need to do, the more I think you should just sell the Bose gear and buy a good aftermarket amp and some decent speakers. The amount of wiring you'd need to do would be the same or a little less and the sound quality should be better if you choose half decent gear. Sorry if that's not what you wanted to hear.


----------



## Icemanfr (Jan 10, 2006)

Not a problem beacause i know it would be easier to fit a new headunit and aftermarket speakers...

The thing is that i've had all this bose stuff for a very low price so that i'm ready to do it, even if it is difficult.

I'd love to see the diagrams you have to get a better idea of what i should do...

cheers


----------



## hazza (Apr 16, 2009)

personally i think theres a massive difference in the standard system and the bose. its gona be hell fitting it.

have u got the 5th speaker that goes in the dash? if not i really would not bother as its this lil speaker that makes a hell of a difference.


----------



## Icemanfr (Jan 10, 2006)

yes i have it


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

There seems to be a bit of a mixed reaction to whether the Bose is worth it or not. I'm not sure how much it was as an option when new although if it was only a few hundred £'s more then perhaps that's testament to the fact the standard system is pretty good in the first place. I currently have a Seat Leon with standard stereo, and a TT V6 with Bose. Admittedly radio quality is not much different although this is limited by the FM signal, but when playing CDs the difference is phenominal. Audio is very clear, and the level of Bass is impressive with the Bose. My Leon is a 2008, yet the Bose system is in a 2004 TT, although must be a ten year old system now due to age of the TT design. Admittedly, like with Bose home systems they're cagey to tell you the actual output of their stuff as in reality, you can buy similar systems for a bit less, but the bose system does look very neat in the car, and still produces a clear and very 'warm' sound. Perhaps I just notice it more given the rubbish Leon stereo.

For what it's worth, I have listened to the Bose system they put in the current 997s and there's not much in it, despite the 997 having bigger subs in the back&#8230;

Just thought I'd throw my opinion in as I'm enjoying the Bose in mine. Definitely worth a weekend trying to get it installed&#8230;!


----------



## Icemanfr (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks for the comment.
I do agree that Bose is better than the original setup, reason why i got the whole speakers+amps

Now i need some help to know how difficult it is to fit the Bose...
It seems i need some new wires... I'll try to get a part number and a price for this...

But any diagrams should help me so go ahead.

By the way, i find that surprising that noone here has already done this...


----------



## BFT - John (Sep 8, 2009)

List up the parts you have for it and I can tell you how to fit it, I know the TT looms inside out LOL!

You will need to remove all the lower half of the dash and the centre console where the radio is mounted in all honesty. About 30 mins job to remove as you will need to feed the loom upto the dashboard at the top for central bose.

You do have the looms yes?


----------



## Icemanfr (Jan 10, 2006)

I have:
- the Bose central speaker (the one in the upper part of the dash)
- two Bose "front door speaker+tweeter"
- two Bose rear speakers
- the Bose amp
- the Bose amp bracket

I don't have the specific Bose loom but i'll buy it if needed

In my car is the basic system meaning the basic wires for non-Bose installation with front and rear speakers

Removing the front door card and the lower parts of the dash (including the center console) will not be a problem as i've already done it several times.
Removing the rear side cards will be more difficult as i've never done it but i'll do it.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

PM sent...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

The loom should be fairly simple to make yourself (although if it's cheap I'd still buy it to save time). I'd start by printing out a diagram of a TT (like this one http://lmd.ifrance.com/html/audittus.html) and drawing up the cable runs needed so you can rationalise it a bit and keep the routing through the car reasonably sensible.

You'll need to get line level stereo from the HU to the amp in the rear. You'll then need to run 2 speaker pairs down one side of the car and 3 down the other (the extra one on that side will feed the center speaker in the dash). I'm not sure where you take power from as switched ignition won't function correctly (the TT keeps the radio on when the key is in position 0, and switches off when it receives a key-out message on CAN).


----------



## nathanvtr (Sep 6, 2008)

This would be interesting as i to have all the speakers plus amp needed but havent attempted it as so many have stated it would be too difficult in my roadster. Although i think the sub has gone in my non bose preventing the rear speakers functioning so i need to replace this anyway.


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

I might be also interested in this in the future... Please let us know how you get on with the project. Dont forget to take some pictures :mrgreen:


----------



## Icemanfr (Jan 10, 2006)

i'll go to Audi when i'll have some free time to know how much is the loom and i'll give you the part number.

Be carefull, it will be different for the roadster...

Thanks Spandex for the diagrams. I'll let you know if i get any new information


----------



## LazeDK (Jul 5, 2009)

Im looking into replacing my center console speaker - my biggest concern is that the toasters on the top need to replace. I think the speaker is blown because it has a strange hizzing sound from it when the ignition is on but the engine is turned off and so is the radio. It must be some kind of static. Anybody has any ideas - and sorry for hijacking a bit.


----------



## nathanvtr (Sep 6, 2008)

Icemanfr said:


> i'll go to Audi when i'll have some free time to know how much is the loom and i'll give you the part number.
> 
> Be carefull, it will be different for the roadster...
> 
> Thanks Spandex for the diagrams. I'll let you know if i get any new information


Yeah that would be cool, my local Audi are so poor, most of the technicians struggle navigating through the computer system and they always phone other dealers for advice.


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

hazza said:


> personally i think theres a massive difference in the standard system and the bose. its gona be hell fitting it.
> 
> have u got the 5th speaker that goes in the dash? if not i really would not bother as its this lil speaker that makes a hell of a difference.


Bump! 

Does this speaker easy to be fitted in cars without bose systems?


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Page 907 in the Bentley Manual has the wiring diagrams noted. Might be worth picking one up


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Page 907 in the Bentley Manual has the wiring diagrams noted. Might be worth picking one up


 8) thanks


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

A8VCG said:


> Page 907 in the Bentley Manual has the wiring diagrams noted. Might be worth picking one up


can you scan the page?


----------



## TTops (Sep 10, 2016)

Bump

Has anyone successfully done this conversion? I have a 2001 Q225 coupe with the stock cassette HU and the 6 CD changer is missing. I want to upgrade to the Bose single CD HU and Bose speakers and replace the missing CD changer. I found someone willing to sell the hardware but want to know if anyone has made the switch.

(it's hard to believe that Audi didn't include the wire loom for both stereo systems!)


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Not sure its a lot of use but...


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

It's not impossible, but it's not easy either!
I've looked into it quite a bit, and spoken to Iceman who has done it
The issue is the wiring loom
The hardware is relatively straight forward, you just have to dismantle half the interior 
But, having removed half the interior you remove the remainder for the wires
Non Bose stereos are wired broadly speaking from the HU to the speakers, i.e. front to back
Bose are wired from HU to an amp in the rear, then from amp to speakers, i.e. Rear to front
So very little wiring is reusable, and you need the connectors for the amp


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

Icemanfr said:


> I don't have the specific Bose loom but i'll buy it if needed


digging an old topic... (after some inspiration coming from FASt' project https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1878435)

does anyone know the Audi product number for the BOSE wiring harness for a 2001 Coupe please?


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi, 
It's not quite correct to say "
Non Bose stereos are wired broadly speaking from the HU to the speakers, i.e. front to back" 
Non Bose also have an amp in the rear, that drives the rear speakers. That amp's source is the line out on the HU. So, non Bose are front to front and front to rear (via rear amp). That's why non Bose are refered to as half amplified, and Bose as full amplified. 
Mac.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

clear, thanks PlasticMac.

I'm tempted to replace my non-Bose system with Bose-one. Which means i need to buy not only the Bose-equipment but the Bose-wiring as well. Trying to find the product number of Bose-wiring in online parts list but no luck so far..


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

napostolidis said:


> clear, thanks PlasticMac.
> 
> I'm tempted to replace my non-Bose system with Bose-one. Which means i need to buy not only the Bose-equipment but the Bose-wiring as well. Trying to find the product number of Bose-wiring in online parts list but no luck so far..


My guess is that the Bose cars are fitted with an additional loom, rather than a completely different loom. The Bose amp is in the same location as the non Bose rear amp, and the line input from the HU is already there. It would be logical, for a production line, to add an aux Bose loom, along with the additional drive units etc. Mac.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

Could well be the case, I have no idea  
But then again, the Bose has a front small speaker in the grill-vent on the dash.. not sure how this can be connected on existing non-Bose wiring


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

Just bridge the 2 front doors to make a 3rd for the centre


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

infidel.uk said:


> Just bridge the 2 front doors to make a 3rd for the centre


Don't think it's wise to join the left and right HU amp outputs together, fuse blown at best, dead amp (dead amp, dead amp, dead amp, dead amp) at worst. The Bose amp has a centre channel.
I do wonder if the improvement that 20 year old Bose tech can deliver, is any better than fitting decent drivers plus sound damping etc to a non Bose system. Mac.


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

its totally safe and entirely possible , bridging from the door speakers is not a problem.

But then if the bose amp has a centre channel that totally negates the original question. 8)


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

infidel.uk said:


> its totally safe and entirely possible , bridging from the door speakers is not a problem.


If you bridge the left and right door speaker drive (and assuming it doesn't go bang) surely, you've lost the stereo image, since both left, right, and centre drivers will have the same sound? Mac.


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

take the neg from drivers side , the pos from other side.

ive done it before and it works, set up a test to find out


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

infidel.uk said:


> take the neg from drivers side , the pos from other side.


The speaker negatives are common, so all you're doing is putting the additional speaker in parallel with driver from which you took the pos. Mac.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

for what is worth, here are wiring diagrams for Bose (coupe). i've have seen them being mentioned but couldn't find in the forum. maybe helpful to other as well


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

Go to the Knowledge Base, Index. Cursor down (about 3/4 down) to Electrical. You'll see Wiring Diagrams, one of which is general systems diagram. This contains all the schematics, broken down by function. Near the bottom, you'll find Radio W/Bose and Radio W/O Bose. Everything is there. Mac.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

PlasticMac said:


> Go to the Knowledge Base, Index. Cursor down (about 3/4 down) to Electrical. You'll see Wiring Diagrams, one of which is general systems diagram. This contains all the schematics, broken down by function. Near the bottom, you'll find Radio W/Bose and Radio W/O Bose. Everything is there. Mac.


Oops, thank you!


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

PlasticMac said:


> napostolidis said:
> 
> 
> > clear, thanks PlasticMac.
> ...


Maybe is this the additional loom you refer to?

1 goes to Bose amplifier
where should the 2 and 3 be connected to ? any idea


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

The connectors that go to the existing non Bose amp (to rear speakers and from HU) will connect to 2 or 3. Can't remember what they look like, and I'm not taking the panel off to look! Mac.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

PlasticMac said:


> and I'm not taking the panel off to look! Mac.


 haha i wouldn't ask this  it's a pain

btw the above additional loom seems to be for TT (as of 2003 onwards) having the 32-pin Bose amplifier (silver).
mine is 2001-built so maybe i should look for the black 25-pin Bose amplifier


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

The schematic in the Knowledge Base shows the 25 pin Bose amp. Can you tell how many pins on the Bose connector on the aux loom, 25 or 32 way? Mac.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

yes i've printed out both the Bose and without Bose to compare, in Knowledge it shows indeed 25pin Bose Amplifier.

From 2003 onwards there is another Bose amp, as per below from erWIN.


















the additional loom i found it here, on the title is says 32pin
the Bose connector product code should be 4E0 971 636
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-A6-C6-3 ... ctupt=true

I feel like lost but i keep searching  thank you PlasticMac


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

I'd contact a specialist TT breaker, say your looking for a 25 pin Bose amp, and the wiring loom that connects to it. Try LS Services (UK) on +44 7913 802308. Email: [email protected] Good luck. If I can help, just ask. Mac.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

PlasticMac said:


> I'd contact a specialist TT breaker, say your looking for a 25 pin Bose amp, and the wiring loom that connects to it. Try LS Services (UK) on +44 7913 802308. Email: [email protected] Good luck. If I can help, just ask. Mac.


you mean the additional/wiring loom that goes to the 25pin Bose amp, or the whole wiring of Bose? the latter would have to go under seats/flooring/etc..


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

I'd start with, what I think, is the add on loom. Once we confirm it actually exists, and have one to look at, we can start matching the wiring to the schematic (or not..) and figure out what is missing. Mac.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

does anyone know the product code for item 10 please?


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

found this Bose ampl with a cut connector. you reckon could be connected to existing loom?


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't think so. You need the rest of that loom. Your loom will only have a 10 pin connector and 10 cores.


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

It is not a quick job. You have to strip the total interior while the loom is underneath the carpet and right seat. The + is coming from the fuse box and the mass from behind the HU. Reuse of the existing loom is IMHO not possible. So try to score a second hand loom. BTW the HU ampfilier connection is shielded!

See also my topic: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1878435


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

I made a video compilation of the Bose project. Onle the + connection in the fuse box is missing

Just klik and watch


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

This research I have done, And yes I used the 2nd generation. While the mic of the 3th generation is hard to get (new and second hand)

AUDI TT 8N Roadster - BOSE SOUND SYSTEM GENERATIONS

*MY1999	Bose generation I*
Amplifier (black version)
2-component speakers front (left / right)
Center speaker front
Subwoofer back
Phone input on amplifier

*MY 2002 Bose generation II*
Amplifier (black version)
2-component speakers front (left / right)
Center speaker front
Wide-range speakers back (left / right)
Subwoofer back
Phone input on radio head-unit

*MY2003	Bose generation III*
Amplifier version A (silver version and new connector)
2-component speakers front (left / right)
Center speaker front
Wide-range speakers back (left / right)
Subwoofer back
Phone input on radio head-unit
Microphone for sound compensation

*MY 2004	Bose generation IV*
Amplifier version A (silver version and new connector)
2-component speakers front (left / right)
Center speaker front
Wide-range speakers back (left / right)
Subwoofer back
Phone input on radio head-unit
Microphone for sound compensation
Sound compensation signal rooftop open/closed


----------



## jlloyd1 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi all
I am looking to fit Bose to my non Bose 2003 coupe and have been searching for a complete kit of used parts wiring loom etc. have found a complete set up from a 2000 my car and would like to know if this will fit my car as i guess the only major difference is thre Bose amp is different but the rest is the same? Thank you for any help


----------

